# Got to see Susan Notter do a sugar demo last night



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Good Day,all.

you know what's so great about this industry? Getting to see a serious professional in a small,intimate setting.

Notter teaches at the Art Institue here in ATL on weekends and last night,she did a sugar/isomalt demo at in2food/Dolba products.It was one of those industry-only things where you only knew it was going on through word-of-mouth.We buy from Dolba,so a couple of us from work went.

It was only about forty people that came and she chatted away while pouring isomalt and putting together a small piece...and the whole time she's saying "I know,I make it look easy,but count on 2 to 5 years of frustration before you feel like you're getting anywhere."

Amazing to see...and a very nice,approachable person.Afterwards were canapes and wine and milling about talking with other pastry people.I'm somewhat new to pastry after being savory foods for many years,so it was great to be exposed to something I'd normally not see.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Susan is a very nice, talented lady. I think because of her work with Ewald her other work is overshadowed by the sugar work. She was a very talented Pastry Chef before meeting up with Ewald and her other work is equal to the sugar.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

that sounds like so much fun! im jealous!


----------

